# URGENT Ooth help!!



## DonovanXFrancesca (Jan 9, 2020)

My Sp. Limbata female, Honey, is currently laying on ooth. The issue is it's in contact with both the stick she's on and a leaf from a fake plant. Is it safe to pull the plant away without damaging the ooth?? I need an answer fast before it dries and is stuck to both objects.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 9, 2020)

Let it dry, or you could damage the eggs. It is easy to peel off once it is dry. No need to panic!


----------



## DonovanXFrancesca (Jan 9, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Let it dry, or you could damage the eggs. It is easy to peel off once it is dry. No need to panic!


Sorry if it seemed I was panicking, I just really wanted a reply before they dried &gt;.&lt; Thanks


----------



## DonovanXFrancesca (Jan 9, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Let it dry, or you could damage the eggs. It is easy to peel off once it is dry. No need to panic!


Hey just out of curiosity, is it possible for a female to eat the male before he can properly deliver sperm? I was reading the thread about unfertilized ooths tending to be small and misshapen, and I noticed the ooths laid by my other female, Francesca, were just like that. Coincidentally, she ate her mate. They'd been together at least 12hrs before this though, so I'm not sure if it's possible that true mating never occurred. The one who's currently laying is making very beautiful and large ooths, and I believe she successfully bred with the same male, as they were together for 25 hours and I saw the connection (lol). Do you think the reason Francesca's eggs are odd is because she ate her mate?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 9, 2020)

If the male and Francesca connected then they should be fertile. Sometimes ooths are just a little smaller than usual. Keep the ooths just to see. Hope that helped!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey, if the mantids in your area are disappearing you could buy or trade for some Chinese mantids from me!


----------



## DonovanXFrancesca (Jan 9, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Hey, if the mantids in your area are disappearing you could buy or trade for some Chinese mantids from me!


That would definitely be very cool! I've never actually seen a Chinese mantid in my area, or at least never identified one. There's probably some out there, though! I'm not really in the spot for trading at the moment, but maybe in the future? I'd love to branch out and keep more mantis types!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 10, 2020)

I’m lowering the price of them to $3 each plus shipping. I’m gonna do 5 for $7, and 10 for $15.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 10, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> I’m lowering the price of them to $3 each plus shipping. I’m gonna do 5 for $7, and 10 for $15.


Take this to the PM please! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jan 12, 2020)

In terms of the mishappen ooth, I have also had unmates females lay perfectly normal looking ooths that never hatched. Sometimes ooth will just naturally be deformed, especially if they’re laid in awkward positions or if they’re disturbed while laying. I once had a ghost female that had half of her eggs sticking out of her ooth, and she had laid a perfectly normal, long ooth beforehand.


----------

